# My computer shuts down instead of going into standby...



## niko084 (Dec 24, 2007)

Ok, I let my computer go into standby after 30 minutes.... Well instead of just going into standby it just says no thanks I'll shut down... Getting very annoying and I can't figure out for the life of me why it wont just go into standby..

Oh, its not just power loss either, I left my speakers on last night and it made the wonderful windows shut down tones.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 24, 2007)

what are your temps like in your system anymore? Also, are you using Vista when it does it or xp?


----------



## niko084 (Dec 24, 2007)

Cold Storm said:


> what are your temps like in your system anymore? Also, are you using Vista when it does it or xp?



XP.... Temps are fine, and to be check I turned off the automatic shut down in my bios.

Just started doing it not too long ago, I can't for the life of me figure it out, I just updated the bios again and some drivers, also checked and re-setup all my bios options... Going to see if its still doing it here shortly...

Right now I'm tied up wondering why my ram wont go to 1T like I'm telling it to in my bios, it takes the setting and when I check it in windows still says 2T.


----------



## kwchang007 (Dec 24, 2007)

Start enabling the power saving features in the bios.  I forget which one, but I know if one of them isn't enabled your computer won't be able to sleep.


----------



## niko084 (Dec 24, 2007)

S3 and yes its enabled... I have not changed any bios settings.... Its still not working either... I almost think its a windows issue... It says Preparing Standby or whatever, then click its off.


----------



## Namslas90 (Dec 24, 2007)

niko084 said:


> S3 and yes its enabled... I have not changed any bios settings.... Its still not working either... I almost think its a windows issue... It says Preparing Standby or whatever, then click its off.



VIsta or XP?  (For XP) Check Controll Panel > Power Options and check all tabs for different options that may be shutting you down.  While in CP check Task Manager also, to ensure nothing is there you don't know about.


----------



## Kursah (Dec 24, 2007)

Hmm..weird...my G/F's PC pretty much shuts down when in Stand-By mode, no fans, lights, hdd's, just enough voltage to keep info stored in RAM, then I must push the power button and it turns on and is in windows as soon as the monitor flickers back to life instead of POST. I don't use that stuff though, I'm either using my system or it's off.

Does sound like a Window's issue though niko...


----------



## niko084 (Dec 24, 2007)

Both are clean.... Its not making a lot of sense, I'm not too worried about it.. But its one of those things thats just aggravating to know isn't working properly.


----------



## niko084 (Dec 24, 2007)

Kursah said:


> Does sound like a Window's issue though niko...



Thats my idea at this point, just not sure whats causing it... Not the end of the world though.


----------



## keakar (Dec 24, 2007)

go to power options in control panel and go to "advanced" and make sure the setting for "When i press the sleep mode button" make sure its set for stand by not shut down


----------



## niko084 (Dec 24, 2007)

Thats how its set I don't even have a sleep button...


----------



## Namslas90 (Dec 24, 2007)

niko084 said:


> Thats how its set I don't even have a sleep button...



Check Registry;(backup first)

Start > Run > Regedit > OK
Registry Key: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel\PowerCfg
Modify/Create the Value Data Type(s) and Value Name(s) as detailed below.
Data Type: REG_SZ [String Value] // Value Name: CurrentPowerPolicy
Value Data: [Select from the following choices]
0 = Home/Office Desk                 
1 = Portable/Laptop                    
2 = Presentation                        
3 = Always On                            
4 = Minimal Power Management 
5 = Max Battery                         
For a description of each scheme, look under HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel\PowerCfg\PowerPolicies in folders 0-5
Exit Registry and Reboot


----------



## niko084 (Dec 24, 2007)

Tried that also....

One thing I just noticed is my system will suspend to S1 fine but S3 it doesn't want to work..
S1 just wont do, I can't stand having my fans going..


----------



## Ehstii (Dec 24, 2007)

i got an idea!





save all your stuff and reformat! =]]


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 24, 2007)

Ehstii said:


> i got an idea!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You might be right on that. Reinstalling xp may fix all that. I know its a pain, but it might work... Or, what I've done in the past when xp f'd up and a few others I know have, get a new hdd. Make that the reason to get bigger space! 
 I hope it gets fixed soon for you man and good luck!


----------



## niko084 (Dec 24, 2007)

Reformatting is going to come fairly soon again, but I really don't feel like doing it again yet.


----------



## Ehstii (Dec 24, 2007)

Cold Storm said:


> You might be right on that. Reinstalling xp may fix all that. I know its a pain, but it might work... Or, what I've done in the past when xp f'd up and a few others I know have, get a new hdd. Make that the reason to get bigger space!
> I hope it gets fixed soon for you man and good luck!



hey, if your computer is fast enough, it will only take like 15 minutes to install XP back on.

but if you got games like WoW on there...than youll be sitting there for a little bit longer installing them back on.


----------



## Ehstii (Dec 24, 2007)

niko084 said:


> Reformatting is going to come fairly soon again, but I really don't feel like doing it again yet.



i reformat every 3 or so months.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 24, 2007)

Ehstii said:


> hey, if your computer is fast enough, it will only take like 15 minutes to install XP back on.
> 
> but if you got games like WoW on there...than youll be sitting there for a little bit longer installing them back on.



oh i know.. reformatted my 2nd hdd today and it only took 20 mins tops... but I'm just saying...


----------



## niko084 (Dec 24, 2007)

Ehstii said:


> i reformat every 3 or so months.



I do the same.


----------



## Ehstii (Dec 24, 2007)

doooooo ittttttttttttttt, you wont.


----------



## Ehstii (Dec 24, 2007)

you know you want to.


----------



## niko084 (Dec 24, 2007)

Not really, and to make it worse, I don't see how it can even be a windows issue, considering my vista install is doing it also...


----------



## Ehstii (Dec 24, 2007)

truuuu


----------



## Namslas90 (Dec 24, 2007)

niko084 said:


> Not really, and to make it worse, I don't see how it can even be a windows issue, considering my vista install is doing it also...



You must be missing an option in CP > "Power Options".


----------



## niko084 (Dec 25, 2007)

Namslas90 said:


> You must be missing an option in CP > "Power Options".



No.... Went over it probably 15 times..... I think it may be a bios issue or something, but I can't be certain....

I'll find out after I re-install I guess..


----------



## Namslas90 (Dec 25, 2007)

niko084 said:


> No.... Went over it probably 15 times..... I think it may be a bios issue or something, but I can't be certain....
> 
> I'll find out after I re-install I guess..



Could be, your mobo BIOS does have some intresting options in PC Health, Softstart, and Power On sections...could be something in BIOS causing a conflict.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 25, 2007)

Namslas90 said:


> Could be, your mobo BIOS does have some intresting options in PC Health, Softstart, and Power On sections...could be something in BIOS causing a conflict.



The god of all manuals! I swear man, you have one for everything don't you?!?!?


----------



## niko084 (Dec 26, 2007)

Namslas90 said:


> Could be, your mobo BIOS does have some intresting options in PC Health, Softstart, and Power On sections...could be something in BIOS causing a conflict.



Took a look there too, updated it, back dated it, and re-set it a few times...
I'm still playing back and forth..


----------



## niko084 (Dec 27, 2007)

BUH!!! I got it..

Finally after hours and hours of stress on the issue, I opened Ad-aware for the first time in probably 4 months, updated and ran my scan, boom came up with a few things nothing too special and poof deleted and now standby works perfectly.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 27, 2007)

I would of never thought about that... Glad to see its up and running man!


----------



## Ehstii (Dec 27, 2007)

nice.

who would have thought...


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 27, 2007)

What gets me is this.... In the forums lately there has been alot of issues that has delt with Ad viruses... I know its a everyday thing, and someone somewhere is going to have it, but I think I can recall about 5 people asking about ad viruses in the last 3 days...


----------



## niko084 (Jan 13, 2008)

Well my computer is up to it again... I thought it was fixed....

It's not....

Think this could be a power supply issue?

I don't see any voltage issues at all, but slight possibility?


----------



## jadon270 (Mar 13, 2008)

Hey everybody. I seem to be having the same problem Niko084 is having. Except i know it can't be my hard drive because i just got a new one and have a fresh new copy of windows XP. I know like you said it's not a BIG deal but, it bugs me that it doesn't work. Soon as i hit the "Standby" button it says "preparing to stand by" (like it should) then turns off (like is also should) problems is when i hit the power button to turn it back on it doesn't go back to my welcome screen like it should. It just starts from the beginning like it would if i turned it off. Any help???


----------

